# The OC



## Westside (Dec 22, 2009)

So much drama.


----------



## Ferrariman (Dec 22, 2009)

My sister watched that show.


----------



## WildWon (Dec 22, 2009)

I tried. Once. Lasted about.... oh... 6.5 minutes. And that was that.

(That's about 4 minutes longer than i could stand Gilmore Girls. I have no idea why GG and OC go hand-in-hand in my head, but they do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)


----------



## Westside (Dec 22, 2009)

Well, I have more tolerance for these shows than the people I hang out with it seems.  The typical snobish high school teenage culture seems to fascinate me.  However, sometime their extreme shallowness makes me cringe.  There are some likable characters though.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 23, 2009)

It was good for the first two seasons or so... the timeframe between Marissa's psycho boyfriend and her becoming a bisexual is actually pretty well written and acted. But it became impossible to watch its final season.


----------



## Psyfira (Dec 23, 2009)

I'll second that. My sister got me into it, I borrowed the DVD's from her and I remember thinking season 4 was pretty rubbish. Probably a good thing they cut it short.


----------



## silent sniper (Dec 24, 2009)

snobbish teen high school dramas are fucking stupid.


----------



## MarkDarkness (Dec 24, 2009)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> I'll second that. My sister got me into it, I borrowed the DVD's from her and I remember thinking season 4 was pretty rubbish. Probably a good thing they cut it short.


Dunno if you watched it, but the finale left me _WTF?_...


----------

